# A very poweful Kenpo Video



## vishalshukla (Dec 12, 2008)

As you know, Bob White's Karate Studio will be presenting the 4th Annual Bob White Invitational on Saturday February 28, 2009. The link below is for the promotional vidoe we have created to help attract sponsors.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC3ykbpnPzk

Many of you have supported the BWI in the past or have asked how to support the event going forward. There are many ways but the biggest is to be a sponsor. If you want to be a sponsor please visit http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com/sponsor1.html for information.

You can donate online or you can send a check (made out to Royal Family Kids Camp) to BWKS. Over the last 3 years we have been humbled to donate $84,000 to the RFKC.

Over the past 3 years the Kenpo Community has really stepped up and the enthusiasm continues to grow. Many Kenpoists from around the world have reached out to us to see how they can help. Together we can help the kids who cant help themselves.

If you have any questions pleae email thebobwhiteinvitational@yahoo.com or contact BWKS.

Thanks you,
Vishal Shukla
http://www.bobwhiteinvitational.com


----------

